# New archer - What is my bow?



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Hermes_Aquila said:


> Hi. I was gifted many years ago with a recurve bow, and shot a couple of times, but didn't continue.
> Now I would like to start practicing more regularly but I know almost nothing. First of all, I would like to know if my bow is a good choice for a beginner. It has this label on its arm:
> 
> View attachment 7506013
> ...


bow is a 66-inch long bow.
32 means 32 POUNDS on the fingers, if the shooter has a 28-inch RECURVE draw length.
Little bit heavy for a beginner recurve shooter.

You can order WEAKER limbs say 20 lb rated limbs, or 22 lb rated limbs at any archery store (say Lancaster Archery).

REALLY REALLY recommend that the beginner recurve shooter find a local recurve coach, and you will speed up the learning process greatly.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Agree with everything nuts&bolts said 100%. Ragim bows are a quality build, but tend to have a lot of vibration in the hand when you shoot them, so dampeners are a good idea.


----------

